# Starter tools



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I was just wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a few starter tools. I've already ordered a bergeon 6767F, but was wondering if there is anything else I should pick up while I have some money. I would rather like to try getting into this enough that I could say strip a (cheap!) mechanical down and then rebuild it.

I saw a Bergeon Watchmakers Quick Service Tool Set 7812 which looked like it had many useful things, but it is a pretty penny.

My fist task is to remove a PITA Bulova SEL bracelet.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

A good set of Bergeon screwdrivers....30081S are good value.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Do you have any opinion of cousinsUK? The bergeon set is on a certain well known auction site for £220, amazon for £300, or cousins for £130.. (the drawback is a months wait for re-stock but that's not the end of the world, I need to be focusing my time on getting ready to go back to uni this month..)

Those screwdrivers seem rather nice, and not an out of this world kind of price.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

£10 off ebay use with caution :biggrin: . Ok for adjusting bracelets, removing straps etc


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> £10 off ebay use with caution :biggrin: . Ok for adjusting bracelets, removing straps etc


I already have one of those  Absolute load of rubbish, at least the one I have is. The pin vice thing snapped within 2 seconds of using it. Some of the items can continue to be used, but just feel like I might as well just spend some money on proper tools. The thing I like about this "hobby" (addiction) is that so long as I chose wisely and keep in good condition, unlike my past hobby, computers, i'll nearly always be able to get a very good re-sale price. So it really isn't the end of the world if I were to go and spend £200 as I know I could get most of that back fairly easily.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > £10 off ebay use with caution :biggrin: . Ok for adjusting bracelets, removing straps etc
> ...


I think you're going to go a long way with this hobby, given that you seem to have a fair amount of common sense! :yes:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> hughlle said:
> 
> 
> > Nigelp said:
> ...


And alas a penchant for the things we ought not to enjoy, and make some daft purchases  if I like the back story to the brand, it is mechanical, vintage, and cheap, then i'll buy that sucker. Really loving the hmt watches. Such good value for money. definitely a good one for cheap Christmas presents  My great uncle is very old now, so i'm not ashamed to ask him, but I might be able to get vintage tools from him


----------

